# Purebred or mix?



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Hi,
I browse the local rescue websites for GSDs now and then. I saw this black GSD/mix listed and I think she looks purebred. There is a local GSD rescue that pulls pound dogs sometimes so I wanted to make sure of her breed. What do you guys think?

Petango.com ? Meet Wednesday, a 1 year 1 month German Shepherd / Mix available for adoption in LOUISVILLE, KY


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

looks purebred to me


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

From those pictures it does not look like a mix to me. Handsome boy.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

Looks like a GSD to me.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Looks purebred, needs to be properly posted and put in the Rescue section..


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Thanks for all your input. 

If a mod can move my post and allow me to edit, I'll be happy to fix the thread. Thanks.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Oh also, I am probably going to get her from the shelter this weekend (if she's still there) so this doesn't need to go in general adoptions. It just a question asking about her breed, thanks!


----------



## krystyne73 (Oct 13, 2010)

she is beautiful..and looks PB to me too.

I love the solid black ones...awwww


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Petfinder puts mix as default and the mix needs to be removed, we sometimes forget to click on it too.


----------

